# 9 speed 105 shifter caps?



## GazK (28 May 2010)

Does anyone - and this is a long shot - have a pair of shifter caps to fit these:




mine are scuffed to bits and no-one seems to sell them!


----------



## GazK (28 May 2010)

PS thats not my bike, obviously!


----------



## andy_wrx (29 May 2010)

Lots of places sell them - Google 'ST5510 cover'


----------



## Mark_Robson (29 May 2010)

Try these. http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/


----------



## GazK (30 May 2010)

Thanks for the heads up - I was googling "cap" rather than "cover". All the cheap stockists inc SJS) seem to be out of stock at the mo, but I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## Mark_Robson (30 May 2010)

There's a few on ebay but they are £9 each excluding postage.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SHIMANO-105-5...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item5193116d0b


----------



## GazK (30 May 2010)

Mark_Robson said:


> There's a few on ebay but they are £9 each excluding postage.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SHIMANO-105-5...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item5193116d0b



outrageous isnt it. I'm supposed to be on a budget!


----------

